# Xtravision get exclusivity on DVD New releases!!



## KRK (17 Nov 2006)

How come Xtravision get exclusivity on certain new releases, V. annoying.

Would love to rent "the wind...shakes the Barley" but will wait till come to local video shop..

Surely Xtravision arn't that powerful a distributor?


----------



## tiger (17 Nov 2006)

According to wikipedia (does it ever tell a lie )





> The company has an exclusive deal meaning that any movie with funding from the Irish Film Board will initially be provided for rental and sale solely through their network of stores.


----------



## tiger (17 Nov 2006)

link from filmboard.ie about their [broken link removed] for movies in the €3M-€5M range.





> The Board has agreed an ‘in principle’ partnership with Xtravision for Irish DVD/Video rights and with TV3 and RTE for specific films.


----------

